# Ari update: She broke her leg



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari and I are all done with our move to the city for me to start grad school. The city is pretty good for us—there are several parks where Ari can semi-legally be off-leash, and my school is dog friendly so she comes in with me every day and plays off-leash on the quad in the early mornings.

Last week I was helping with a field trip for the undergrads to NY and Ari came along. We had 2 long days in the field, looking at outcrops and finding fossils.

In the last 5 minutes of the 2nd day, a fat chihuahua that lived near one of our field sites wandered over to say "Hi" to Ari, and Ari ran in an excited circle through a hay field because she was happy to make a new friend. Ari somehow tripped into a small ditch and when I heard her scream, I immediately knew she'd broken her leg (Sophie, my recently departed spoo, broke her leg when I was 8, and I still have not forgotten that scream).

The 2 other grad students on the trip were really heroically helpful with calling emergency vets (it was hard to find one in the middle-of-nowhere-NY at 6 pm on a Saturday! I had brought a list of e-vets along on the trip with me 'just in case' but the list was in my backpack, which was in the van, which would have taken too much time to find), rearranging the group's vans so we could get Ari to the vet, and helping me buckle myself in while I held Ari with one arm and supported her leg with the other arm.

Ari was seen by a vet, x-rayed, and sedated to have the leg set within 20 minutes of the accident, which is pretty unbelievable considering the fact that we were away from home in rural NY!!

Unfortunately she broke her radius and ulna, towards her wrist, which is a notoriously difficult injury to heal in small and toy breed dogs.

When we got back home, I immediately got her in for an appointment with an excellent board-certified orthopedic vet surgeon who happens to only be a 20-minute drive from my apartment (yay! this is an advantage of moving to a city).

Ari had surgery on her leg on Wednesday. She got a plate and 6 screws in her radius, and the hope is that her ulna will heal on its own now that the larger bone is stabilized.

She is in a cast and on crate rest (no walking around except for a couple 5 minute potty trips per day) for at least 6 weeks, and then she will get some follow-up x-rays to see if the bones have healed enough to start physical therapy.

Some numbers:
$800 for the initial e-vet trip in NY on Saturday, 20 mins after the broken leg
$200 for the surgical consult on Tuesday, which included some bloodwork to make sure she was set for surgery
$3660 for the surgery, a plate and 6 screws into her radius
$600 for casts ($200 per cast change), of which she will have at least 3 about every 2 weeks to make sure everything remains clean and dry and to prevent issues as her shaved hair grows back in
$300 for follow up x rays in 6 weeks, for which she has to be sedated
$xxx for physical therapy and rehab after the cast comes off to get Ari back in tip top shape
Smaller numbers:
$30 for a waterproof cast cover, to make it easier to take her out for bathroom breaks... plastic bags don't work too well for this.
$80 for a baby stroller to get her to and from work
$30 for 3 different types of "cones of shame" before we settled on the Medium Kong Cloud Collar as the best solution to prevent her from pulling the lining out of her cast, but to also allow her to lick her butt and scratch her ears because 6 weeks is a long time to not do those things
------------------------------
$5700 grand total so far, not including whatever PT she is going to need
- $200 petplan deductible
- 10% petplan co-pay after the deductible
------------------------------
$4950 petplan reimbursement expected
$750 estimated out-of-pocket cost for this incident for me after all reimbursements
$540 amount I've paid in $30 monthly installments to keep Ari insured with Petplan
$1290 total paid for copay, deductible, and monthly payments
$4410 savings from having petplan vs. simply paying cash for the services

Two points here:
1) If you have pet insurance, make sure you still have a way of coughing up several thousand $ in an emergency to get your dog care ASAP. I had to call in some favors with relatives and get a deferred payment plan from the vet hospital so I could wait to get my first paycheck as a grad student before paying.
2) Have pet insurance or be so wealthy you don't care about paying $6,000 for an emergency instead of $1,000. Even if you add in all of my monthly payments to petplan ($30/month for 1.5 years making my total cost $1,290), the insurance saved me $4,410. This savings does not include the previous seizures Ari had which came out to a couple thousand $, which makes the numbers even more favorable for me.

All of that said... here are some pictures of my brave little toaster and temporarily decommissioned chocolate rocket:
On the field trip, before the tragedy...








































There's a fossil baculite touching her left paw:








Enjoying her first campfire:









Post tragedy:
At the e-vet








Very drugged on the way back to the campsite after the e-vet...








A sad camper


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Lunch by a lake on the way home
















Stroller shopping on Monday. We have a ~1 mile walk to and from school every day, so carrying her back and forth was not going to be a good option for either of us.








She didn't like this stroller.








But she *l o v e d* this one!








She made a friend within 30 seconds of leaving the apartment for our first ride.









In the car on the way to the vet for surgery on Wednesday morning








In her stroller at the vet, waiting to be admitted for surgery









Home from surgery, which went really well!








And her technician gave her some pretty detailed cast artwork:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am SO damn sorry this happened just as you both were getting settled into a routine in your new life. Poor Ari! Thank goodness for PetPlan! You should be able to have them pay for physical therapy, if that's indicated when the cast is removed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Now there is a poster child for pet insurance! She looked to be having such a wonderful time before the accident, and to be very brave after it. You must have been in pieces - I bet that 20 minutes felt like hours!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I am SO damn sorry this happened just as you both were getting settled into a routine in your new life. Poor Ari! Thank goodness for PetPlan! You should be able to have them pay for physical therapy, if that's indicated when the cast is removed.


Yup, petplan will be covering that too, but I have no idea how much it might cost because I don't know exactly what she will need when the cast comes off.

And petplan has already mailed me some of that reimbursement. It took them about 2 hours to process the first appointment and get started with sending checks, which was incredibly helpful.

And... yeah. It's been a heck of a week. Trying to keep up with research and classes while also keeping 24/7 watch on Ari has been tough to say the least. But now we have made it to the "recovery" stage, and we are sitting on the couch together, resting.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

fjm said:


> Now there is a poster child for pet insurance! She looked to be having such a wonderful time before the accident, and to be very brave after it. You must have been in pieces - I bet that 20 minutes felt like hours!


I was already exhausted from trying to organize and take care of 60 irresponsible undergrads who had drunk too much the night before. I was completely incoherent at the vet's office. It was pretty terrible. I am generally a pretty sensible person but it was just way too much stress all at once.

This was my worst nightmare scenario because I *still* have nightmares about Sophie's broken leg (mostly because my mom's initial reaction was that Sophie was going to be euthanized rather than having the break treated). Realistically Ari had a much better broken leg experience than Sophie because of Petplan and because I learned from Sophie's suffering...

But that was not a scream I ever wanted to hear again, least of all from Ari.

The 2 grad students that were with me were truly, absolutely heroes in all of this. They filled out paperwork at the vet while I sat in the exam room, and one of them paid the emergency bill for me without any discussion. I'm obviously going to pay him back but not having to scramble for money in that initial appointment while already on the brink helped a lot.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It looks and sounds like Ari has been very brave! I hope her recovery is smooth as silk. 

On a side note I used to teach marine science with day field trips, even just having to worry about students and their crappy driving made it often unfun. I don't miss it because I really hated feeling responsible for poor decision making by 18 and 19 year olds.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> It looks and sounds like Ari has been very brave! I hope her recovery is smooth as silk.
> 
> On a side note I used to teach marine science with day field trips, even just having to worry about students and their crappy driving made it often unfun. I don't miss it because I really hated feeling responsible for poor decision making by 18 and 19 year olds.


Fortunately, no undergrads are allowed to drive for field trips at my school. So it was us 3 grad students and 1 professor driving for our trip. The downside... things got very complicated when 3 of us took one van to the e-vet, but somehow they figured out how to make it work while I stood there helplessly holding my screaming dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My campus is a 2 year commuter school and there aren't enough school passenger configured vans to do it the way your school does. We also don't have grad students to do the driving!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

omg. so so sorry about ari. thankful you had good people to help you out and vets were available - and you have insurance. hope ari heals quickly and without complications. best to you both!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I realized I forgot the x-ray! Here it is, poodle fluff and all. :sad2:









The reason her hair was x-ray opaque is that she was covered in dirt and water from the long day in the field. You can see where the hair shows up less towards the top of the x-ray because she was less wet/dirty up there.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

What a horrendous experience. At least you were able to get Ari to the vet so quickly; I'm sure that lessened the trauma at least a little.

Good luck with healing and nursing Ari, and let's hope the recovery is uneventful. We are thinking of you all in this!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor Ari. I hope she heals quickly and without any problems. Poor baby. She is adorable and clearly was having lots of fun and adventures before her accident.

I appreciated reading what you had to to, the choices you had to make and the prices - thanks for sharing this information. BTW had you considered one of those pet strollers?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am so sorry for Ari and you of course, what a terrible experience you both went through. As I read and looked at your pictures I kept saying awe, awe, and thinking what a brave little girl she is. Thank goodness you had pet insurance, it's a lifesaver, we learned our lesson after our last girl got diabetes which was not only difficult but extremely expensive. I loved the pic of Ari and the baby in their strollers. Best wishes to you and Ari for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh poor Ari - what an ordeal! But the two of you (plus your lovely helpers) clearly made it through like champs. I am so glad you have insurance to cover so much of those expenses, and I hope the recovery process is smooth. 

The photos are gorgeous and I love Ari's bling casts!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry you both had to go through this. My goodness your group did a wonderful job pulling together and helping you out and what an angel that grad student was to step up and help you pay that initial bill.

Ari looks like a trooper in her well decorated and VERY HUGE cast. She looks adorable in her stroller too.

Lesson well learned for the rest of us about having insurance. I signed up Poppy after I got her. Just can not imagine repeating some of the bills I had for Iris for weird things over the years.

You have wonderful coping skills and will get through this just fine, but you just shouldn't have had to deal with something like this after the way the previous part of the year went.

We're sending prayers for a quick and uneventful recovery for dear Ari. (((Hugs)))for you both.

Cathy and Poppy

P.S. I did chuckle at the little poodle curls on the xray. So very cute.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh no! I was looking forward to an update on Ari but this is not at all what I was expecting to see. I'm hoping for a speedy and full recovery. Please keep us posted!! Thanks so much for the cost breakdown. Very helpful and informative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Egads that's high for a splint change. I think it's usually $40 in my area, as it's just gauze/cotton/and vet wrap in addition to the re-usable splint. Unless they're sedating her each time?

Hope she heals well!

ETA that i know different areas vary in price. This is one of those few times I'm glad I live in the desert, lol


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Oh no, poor Ari. I hope she heals quickly and without any problems. Poor baby. She is adorable and clearly was having lots of fun and adventures before her accident.
> 
> I appreciated reading what you had to to, the choices you had to make and the prices - thanks for sharing this information. BTW had you considered one of those pet strollers?


The pet strollers appear to be higher-priced for less durability. Dog strollers at Petco ranged from $70 on up, while Walmart baby strollers started at $14. The baby stroller Ari has is rated for a 50 lb child, while most dog strollers I looked at were rated for ~20 lbs max. Ari's stroller has locking front and back wheels (the front wheels lock straight for uneven surfaces, ie city sidewalks), a basket underneath for storage, an adjustable reclining back, and a canopy that is very effective for blocking rain. The dog strollers only have these features in a higher price range.

Also, dog strollers are meshed in so Ari would not be able to see the world around her as clearly. In a more nervous dog, that would be preferable, but Ari likes to absorb the sights, smells, and surprises of city life and would be even more bored-out-of-her-mind enclosed in a box than she is already with the crate rest.

She's harnessed into the stroller using her Sleepypod so she can't fall out even if I were to stop very suddenly or turn sharply for some reason.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

grab said:


> Egads that's high for a splint change. I think it's usually $40 in my area, as it's just gauze/cotton/and vet wrap in addition to the re-usable splint. Unless they're sedating her each time?
> 
> Hope she heals well!
> 
> ETA that i know different areas vary in price. This is one of those few times I'm glad I live in the desert, lol


It's a full plaster cast, not a splint, which is the reason for the high price. They may or may not have to sedate her for the changes—that price is estimating that they *won't* be sedating her because that's what I would prefer if they can do it safely.

At her next appointment, I'm going to discuss whether she can be transitioned to a splint because I hate how HEAVY this damn cast is. It's at least 2 lbs which is HUGE on a 12.5 lb dog and can't be very good for her back alignment!

ETA: sedation is another $120 on top of that, per change, if they need to do it for the cast changes. These prices are pretty average for the Boston area.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You are a very savy shopper! Ari is lucky, for many reasons, that you are her Mom.

She looks very cute in her stroller.

VQ


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry unfortunately I know just how difficult this is :-( But please have faith with you taking such good care of her, I just know that the outcome for Ari will be just as good if not better than Bella's!!!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Minnie said:


> I am so very sorry unfortunately I know just how difficult this is :-( But please have faith with you taking such good care of her, I just know that the outcome for Ari will be just as good if not better than Bella's!!!


What happened with Bella? My heart breaks that you know what I'm going through because it's... well, heartbreaking.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You and Ari are going to be famous on your campus and at the apartment complex with the stroller and that rocking cast. I hope seeing that little baby's delight cheered you. Btw, you have some seriously nice colleagues.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

sophie anne said:


> What happened with Bella? My heart breaks that you know what I'm going through because it's... well, heartbreaking.


I don't want to take up space on your thread so here is a link to Bella's story: 

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/114890-prayers-needed.html

Please feel free to PM me anytime should you need an ear. The support here on PF and a special FB group was invaluable. I also want you to know that Bella is completely back to normal and just today QQ in masters agility so with you as her caregiver I have no doubt that Ari will be back to normal soon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a little drop in to give you and Ari a big hug and to let you know you are in our prayers for an uneventful recovery.............I still say the radiograph should be enlarged to hang as a piece of art! The cutest x-ray ever!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just a little drop in to give you and Ari a big hug and to let you know you are in our prayers for an uneventful recovery.............I still say the radiograph should be enlarged to hang as a piece of art! The cutest x-ray ever!


Molly, great idea! Poodle art of a new kind......

VQ


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your poor baby girl, Sophie anne . I'm so, so sorry Ari broke her leg and so badly! How wonderful your student group could rally around and get you all to the ER so rapidly, but how I wish this didn't happen at all! Thank goodness you have Ari insured. This is a textbook case to justify purchasing insurance.

May Ari heal rapidly now she has had surgery from the orthopedist, and may she recover her strength quickly!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Props to PetPlan for quickly cutting the checks too! Wouldn't it be nice if the vets could verify coverage and simply get your co-pay?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Sophie Anne,
Poor wee Ari, and she was having such a great time. So glad you were able to get her help so quickly and that the insurance is reimbursing so fast. Hugs to you both!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry poor Ari had to go through this, and you too!  She is the cutest little thing in that cast, though. Sending her healing hugs and kisses!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you both. It sound like your fellow grad students have quickly become fond of you both! Best wishes for perfect recovery. 

We were planning to self-insure with our new pup...we are reconsidering.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Lori G said:


> I'm so sorry for you both. It sound like your fellow grad students have quickly become fond of you both! Best wishes for perfect recovery.
> 
> We were planning to self-insure with our new pup...we are reconsidering.


There is nothing inherently wrong with self-insuring if you have the money... you just have to be prepared to pay a lot of cash for an emergency if it does happen. It's a personal choice, and I'm glad you're thinking about it because these decisions have a huge impact when you're faced with something like this.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Another tidbit:

Train your dog to like a muzzle and hope you'll never need to use it. Even though Ari has a soft mouth and didn't bite me or anyone else (or indicate that she wanted to), I had the emergency vet put a muzzle on her when we first went in because a bite became one less thing for all of us to worry about. Ari was fine with the muzzle because she's been conditioned to accept one since puppyhood and I was glad that I could request this without adding a stressor to the situation for Ari.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We don't have a railing in our deck, but being on an acreage & no young children around we've enjoyed not having the barrier. It runs 40 feet along the back of the house and varies from 2 feet off the ground to 4-5 feet. While playing Abbey will jump up and jump off the deck at different heights (usually 2-3 ft) which I hate, and just last week Dolly has started to follow her. After reading your update today, DH and I spent the afternoon putting up makeshift railings to get us through the winter. It's been bothering me a lot, but after hearing about Ari today it made me realize how easily accidents can happen. Abbey and Dolly are safer tonight because of your horrible experience, kisses for Ari from my girls.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Two Dogs, Two Breaks very bad luck. I hope Ari makes a full recovery. Please consider the possibility of dietary weakness of the bones. There is no benchmark for bone density in dogs and no scanning available (as far as I know) Diet is very important along with sensible exercise of puppies, in the formation of strong bones. Get well soon Ari!
Eric.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

sophie anne said:


> The pet strollers appear to be higher-priced for less durability. Dog strollers at Petco ranged from $70 on up, while Walmart baby strollers started at $14. The baby stroller Ari has is rated for a 50 lb child, while most dog strollers I looked at were rated for ~20 lbs max. Ari's stroller has locking front and back wheels (the front wheels lock straight for uneven surfaces, ie city sidewalks), a basket underneath for storage, an adjustable reclining back, and a canopy that is very effective for blocking rain. The dog strollers only have these features in a higher price range.
> 
> Also, dog strollers are meshed in so Ari would not be able to see the world around her as clearly. In a more nervous dog, that would be preferable, but Ari likes to absorb the sights, smells, and surprises of city life and would be even more bored-out-of-her-mind enclosed in a box than she is already with the crate rest.
> 
> She's harnessed into the stroller using her Sleepypod so she can't fall out even if I were to stop very suddenly or turn sharply for some reason.


Thanks - I find this so helpful because you never know when an accident can occur and I have a minipoo too. Seeing products that work for others makes it easier for me to find what I need. And I have to say thank you for a previous post you made about your Sleepypod - when I was looking for how to transport my minipoo safely I came upon your old post and it was instrumental and helping me find my perfect solution - we have the identical robin's blue sleepypod harness. 

Then I forgot to mention how absolutely adorable Ari is in the stroller - especially the one where he and the baby, both in strollers, meet. Simple precious.

We had a kitten break her leg a few weeks after we brought her home - keeping her confined and not active was horrible - but I discovered that if I put her in a basket and carried her around the house, she was much happier. 15 years later she still loves being carried in a basket. I think your stroller will do the same for Ari - still confined and limited motion - but getting out and seeing the world will help with some of the boredom of being confined.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Two Dogs, Two Breaks very bad luck. I hope Ari makes a full recovery. Please consider the possibility of dietary weakness of the bones. There is no benchmark for bone density in dogs and no scanning available (as far as I know) Diet is very important along with sensible exercise of puppies, in the formation of strong bones. Get well soon Ari!
> Eric.


You mean dietary weakness as a reason I'd have 2 dogs of 2 different breeds with broken legs, 14 years apart in 2 different states with entirely different upbringings? There are an awful lot of confounding variables there, no?

I mean, maybe for Sophie since she ate the cheapest available food (purina). She was not "my" dog in the sense that I was 8 when she came home.

Ari eats and has eaten only the best, most balanced and carefully researched foods and has had careful exercise throughout her life to build up her bones... with light hikes over uneven terrain and body awareness training starting at 10 weeks old, and lots of sports and other ways for her to build a strong, sound body.

More likely at play in both cases is the fact that my dogs tend to be off-leash and running at high speed on uneven terrain. Sophie was chasing a cat when she broke her leg. Ari was circling ecstatically after meeting a fat chihuahua (in a different state than usual, in a tall hayfield with flat late-afternoon sunlight so she couldn't clearly see the topography).

I understand the point about making sure that we do our best to raise healthy, strong dogs but short of curbing those joyful poodle bounds, I am not sure how freak accidents like these could truly be prevented. To be honest your comment comes off as a rather rude in this situation but possibly something was lost in thought-to-forum translation.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

And if I sound defensive, it's because I am.

I have had 2 dogs with severely broken legs. I have heard 2 dogs sound that gutteral, heartbreaking cry that is simultaneously derived from excruciating physical pain and the identity crisis brought on by the fact that a normally pogo-stick poodle limb is suddenly useless.

I have carried 2 dogs to the vet, unsure of the prognosis, and totally sure that it was my fault both times. The first time, my mother told me on the ride to the vet while I held Sophie's broken arm in my shaking hands that we were going to put Sophie to sleep because we did not have the money to take care of a crippled dog.

I could have put Sophie in the house when I saw the cat. I very nearly killed Sophie that way and it was only through the generosity of people in my community who knew what she meant to me that she survived that day.

I could have leashed Ari on the walk back to the van before we saw the dog. I could have recalled her instead of letting her bound joyously through the tall grass.

I've done a thousand things to try to prevent a broken leg from becoming a part of Ari's story—diet, exercise, training to recall even under high arousal, insurance in case of the worst.

But even with the most preparation I could possibly think of, this still happened.

I am heartbroken and I try not to think about it because the pain of having this happen a second time is something I'd rather not face. On top of Sophie's passing on June 24th, it is very nearly more than I can take right now, and Ari needs me to be strong.
:love-over:


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

And in case it wasn't crystal clear from the above two posts... the one thing that has remained constant between Sophie and Ari is me.

And that is why I blame myself for this even though rationally I know it is possible to win (lose) the lottery twice.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

sophie anne said:


> Another tidbit:
> 
> Train your dog to like a muzzle and hope you'll never need to use it. Even though Ari has a soft mouth and didn't bite me or anyone else (or indicate that she wanted to), I had the emergency vet put a muzzle on her when we first went in because a bite became one less thing for all of us to worry about. Ari was fine with the muzzle because she's been conditioned to accept one since puppyhood and I was glad that I could request this without adding a stressor to the situation for Ari.


When my Cattle Dog cross got her leg horribly broken and I was holding her en route to the vet, she did bite me in the chin when she was out of her mind in pain. This is a hugely important tip you've given. Her bite didn't cause complications in the situation, but in a more urban or modern day type of environment it might have.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

sophie anne said:


> And in case it wasn't crystal clear from the above two posts... the one thing that has remained constant between Sophie and Ari is me.
> 
> And that is why I blame myself for this even though rationally I know it is possible to win (lose) the lottery twice.


Sweet one, I understand the self-blame. My Cattle Dog (Heeler) cross break? My brother-in-law had cautioned me not to let her run loose but I did, and she tried to herd a horse who kicked her and horribly broke her back leg.

**I** was at fault.

**YOU** are **NOT** at fault. At all.

Ari has wanted for nothing her entire life. She has had the best of everything. Horrible accidents happen.

You are in no way responsible for what happened to Sophie when you were a little girl. I hope some day you can release that trauma which your mother exacerbated. Wishing you healing.

ETA: Ari is also from a renowned breeder who does it right, too.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

sophie anne said:


> And in case it wasn't crystal clear from the above two posts... the one thing that has remained constant between Sophie and Ari is me.
> 
> And that is why I blame myself for this even though rationally I know it is possible to win (lose) the lottery twice.


I do not see any way you could have been to blame. I did say to _*consider*_ a particular possibility since I have seen this cause problems in the past.
Eric.
Hope you and Ari are healing well.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

These accidents have nothing to do with anything you did. 

In fact, Ari is fortunate to have you as her mom, who recognized immediately the need for action, knew what to do, got it organized, and got her set up. What a lucky doggy she is!

Life lived fully is, unfortunately, full of risks. We can minimize the ones that are evident (like Caddy is doing) and then plunge ahead...


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> I do not see any way you could have been to blame. I did say to _*consider*_ a particular possibility since I have seen this cause problems in the past.
> Eric.
> Hope you and Ari are healing well.


Again, it was a comment in poor taste given that considering the possibility of bone density issues does nothing to help Ari right now and comes across as accusatory (also, you could have gone through my dozens of other threads on this forum chronicling the things I have fed Ari and done with her to build her into a strong, well-fed and well-rounded dog... at which point you would have seen that as a possibility to consider/as something worth mentioning here makes little sense).

Secondly, even if it was a targeted, caring comment coming from a place of support and understanding, your follow up that said (essentially), 'I know of no way to diagnose this or measure this' confirms that it's a useless comment—at least in the context of this thread.

To paraphrase how that comment came across:
'Consider that you might not have fed your dogs wholesome food and/or that you might not have given them appropriate exercise, leading to them both having this injury.' Was that what you intended? Almost certainly not. But we have to be extra careful on written forums like this.

I see the interest in probing why I could possibly have ended up with 2 dogs with a relatively unusual injury, but for future reference, that's not something that someone is usually ready to address less than a week after round two of a heart-wrenching disaster.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> Sweet one, I understand the self-blame. My Cattle Dog (Heeler) cross break? My brother-in-law had cautioned me not to let her run loose but I did, and she tried to herd a horse who kicked her and horribly broke her back leg.
> 
> **I** was at fault.
> 
> ...





marialydia said:


> These accidents have nothing to do with anything you did.
> 
> In fact, Ari is fortunate to have you as her mom, who recognized immediately the need for action, knew what to do, got it organized, and got her set up. What a lucky doggy she is!
> 
> Life lived fully is, unfortunately, full of risks. We can minimize the ones that are evident (like Caddy is doing) and then plunge ahead...


Thanks. I don't think I will ever stop having nightmares about Sophie breaking her leg (truly, the only nightmares I had as a kid after Sophie's accident involved her getting injured and dying, and my grandmother, who paid for most of Sophie's surgery, was just on the phone with me reminiscing about my PTSD after Sophie's accident because she is very concerned about how I might react to Ari's injury), but I have never had such a nightmare about Ari which is probably because I feel strongly that I've done my best to make sure that I'm never faced with ending Ari's life because of money.

I agree about the dangers of living life freely, fully and happily. My cousin commented recently while on a hike with me that Ari runs so fast that she might hurt herself. I responded, calmly (and shockingly to my cousin, who has brought it up twice since) that yes, she might hurt herself, but that was a price worth paying for the boundless joy she feels while flying through space at the speed of light, because Ari would not be herself if she couldn't chase squirrels, roll in smelly things, and absorb the excitement of the forest.

I understand—but it does not stop me from wishing that I had slowed Ari down, done _something_ to keep this from happening at just the right moment, even though I had long since made the choice to let her be free.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*For the love of internet*

Hi Sophie, I'm glad to see your dog is getting the best treatment and have such a parent! I'm thinking about going to grad school myself and I remember the crazy undergraduate years. If it was up to me I'd be in school forever....hehe. 
Accidents sometimes happen even if your dog is on the best diet. Things on the internet can come across as blunt or rude but I think Eric means well. Although anything posted on the internet is bound to make some people mad....even if it wasn't the intention. I guess that is the danger of sharing one's opinion. I hope your doggy gets better soon!:angel2:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would rather live a full life with all the attendant possible risks and face them if and when the need arises than to wrap ourselves in cotton and miss out on the excellent adventure and beautiful moments I have had in life, with and without dogs.

I am in the process of training all of my dogs to accept a muzzle and will be putting them in my dog first aid kit when I am done the training. I added this important thing to do in the first aid sticky over the summer.

sophie anne, you and I both are scientific thinkers. You know as well as I do that this was dumb bad luck, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari was less than thrilled when I told her "no walk" this morning. She is looking and feeling much more like herself.









Her leg is the width of my pointer finger where she broke it. I'm frankly amazed that it's possible to operate on such a tiny leg!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ahhhh, look at that expression in her face - she's saying I'm trying to be patient but what is this silly thing around my neck?

I agree with the others - not only was it not your fault, but you are giving your dog a wonderful, full life. It's natural to rethink these kinds of events and say "what if" but in your case, no matter how you analyze the accident it truly was just an accident that can happen to any dog.

What you can be proud of is that you are making the best decisions after the accident to help your dog recover.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

ericwd9 said:


> Two Dogs, Two Breaks very bad luck. I hope Ari makes a full recovery. Please consider the possibility of dietary weakness of the bones. There is no benchmark for bone density in dogs and no scanning available (as far as I know) *Diet is very important along with sensible exercise of puppies, in the formation of strong bones*. Get well soon Ari!
> Eric.


This is one on the meanest, rudest posts I have read in a long time on the PF. How dare you imply that the reason she’s had this most horrible experience is due to the diet or exercise routine of her dog as a puppy!!!! Do you think she is not judging her self enough crying what if I did this or what if I hadn’t done that… 

I am sickened to the core at your response. It brings back every thought I had in what could I have possibly done to prevent those horrible months for my Bella. Freak accidents happen - it is a part of life. What is needed is support, prayers, and well wishes for the best possible outcome period!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Broken bones are not that uncommon at all, especially in puppies. I've always braced myself for Maizie to break a leg, since she runs at full speed and is rather reckless.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I would rather live a full life with all the attendant possible risks and face them if and when the need arises than to wrap ourselves in cotton and miss out on the excellent adventure and beautiful moments I have had in life, with and without dogs.
> 
> sophie anne, you and I both are scientific thinkers. You know as well as I do that this was dumb bad luck, nothing more nothing less.


Yes, exactly what I was thinking. 

SophieAnne, from what I know of you I think I am twice your age so please take my words as a "been there" testimony. From the depths of my heart, I hope you can find peace with your childhood memories, the one of Sophie's broken leg and any others that may plague you. I am one who struggled for years to find some kind of control over life, thinking it was all on my shoulders to keep everything smooth and keep everyone safe. I've learned that I have very little control. I can only do my best--which you have absolutely done with Sophie and Ari--but poopoo happens in this life. You have no guilt in either situation. It's a shame your mother handled Sophie's situation so poorly. But that is on her, not you. God bless your grandmother who saved the day.

There is nothing more joyful and natural than when our beloved dogs are running free. And few joys in life are deeper than our watching them do so! I hope Ari will recover fully and soon be enjoying freedom again. Until then, she absolutely has one of the most loving and devoted moms ever! I know this recovery period will only deepen your bond and increase the joy you both will share in the years to come.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I think you know how much I respect and think of you Sophie anne, and how very upset we all are to hear of Ari's accident, but I can't imagine Eric meant to accuse or hurt you in anyway. I wish he would clarify his words for you, but I'm sure he didn't mean it the way it came across. I believe (and I could be wrong) that he has so much knowledge in so many areas, and he feels responsible to pass it on. I don't think he was saying that is why Ari broke her leg, I like to think he was giving information for anyone else that might read the thread as general info. Just my opinion, but he's never come across to me as a mean person, abrupt at times maybe, mean... No.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Caddy said:


> I think you know how much I respect and think of you Sophie anne, and how very upset we all are to hear of Ari's accident, but I can't imagine Eric meant to accuse or hurt you in anyway. I wish he would clarify his words for you, but I'm sure he didn't mean it the way it came across. I believe (and I could be wrong) that he has so much knowledge in so many areas, and he feels responsible to pass it on. I don't think he was saying that is why Ari broke her leg, I like to think he was giving information for anyone else that might read the thread as general info. Just my opinion, but he's never come across to me as a mean person, abrupt at times maybe, mean... No.


Sometimes advise is just not appropriate. There are those who don't need it and those who need emotional support more than dispassionate advise. I have seen a lot of serious trauma in dogs and people. I care and I hate to see anyone suffer but my occupation needed my attention to the detail. I could not spend valuable time commiserating. As such I might be said to lack emotion. This is not the case. I hide emotion and seize the facts as they present. Then I am trained to act. Sometimes I do this with too little thinking.
Eric


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Sometimes advise is just not appropriate. There are those who don't need it and those who need emotional support more than dispassionate advise. I have seen a lot of serious trauma in dogs and people. I care and I hate to see anyone suffer but my occupation needed my attention to the detail. I could not spend valuable time commiserating. As such I might be said to lack emotion. This is not the case. I hide emotion and seize the facts as they present. Then I am trained to act. Sometimes I do this with too little thinking.
> Eric


Eric gets it.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Minnie said:


> This is one on the meanest, rudest posts I have read in a long time on the PF. How dare you imply that the reason she’s had this most horrible experience is due to the diet or exercise routine of her dog as a puppy!!!! Do you think she is not judging her self enough crying what if I did this or what if I hadn’t done that…
> 
> I am sickened to the core at your response. It brings back every thought I had in what could I have possibly done to prevent those horrible months for my Bella. Freak accidents happen - it is a part of life. What is needed is support, prayers, and well wishes for the best possible outcome period!


Thanks for understanding, Minnie. :hug:


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Props to PetPlan for quickly cutting the checks too! Wouldn't it be nice if the vets could verify coverage and simply get your co-pay?




What is co-pay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm so saddened to hear of the accident and suffering that both You and Ari are experiencing. My tiny toy poodle (RIP) broke his leg when he was 6 months old (13 years ago). When the lovely little man passed away this spring, I got myself a sturdier oversized toy poodle and bought Petplan the day after I picked up Fenton. All living creatures, man or beast, are susceptible to broken bones. And it is a fact that to be faced with the exorbitant costs of repairing broken bones in our pets often lead one to make the tragic decision of euthanasia. Ari is one of my most favorite poodles on the site. I am so happy that you, Sophie Ann had the foresight to acquire pet insurance. It was because of your detailed posts on pet insurance premiums comparisons, that I felt certain Pet Plan was for me. Bless you for looking forward and I am grateful yet again for your detailed sharing of this experience, including the baby stroller. You and Ari remain an inspiration to me and I wish Ari, and you, a very speedy recovery. I hope the memories of Ari's pained and frightened screams soften in their haunting for you. Never to be forgotten, but a quieter memory is my wish. Hugs and love to you both from Vancouver Island, Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Kassie said:


> What is co-pay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The copay is like coinsurance, it's the percent I'd have to pay after the deductible (10%).

What Mfmst was saying was that it would be nice if dog insurance were like human insurance where the vet submits the paperwork for you, and only asks for your portion of the costs, rather than having to pay up front and then submit paperwork to the company yourself, and then await reimbursement.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Yay! The waterproof cast cover is here!

No more of this silly IV bag tied on with gauze business (which barely worked in short grass and not at all in the rain).









I'll still wrap the top of the cast in plastic if we go outside in pouring rain (because I am paranoid) but besides that, the cast cover is going to do the job perfectly. It's much easier to slip on and off and it is a more natural shape than the IV bag BUT it secures on very tightly with 3 straps so it can't fall off.
:thumb::thumb:








It also has a grippy bit on the bottom of the paw, but that is kind of irrelevant for Ari because she has refused to use that leg *at all* since she first broke it.








(my finger is on her nose to keep her from de-cottoning the top of her cast, which she tries to do whenever her cloud collar is not on even if I tell her to "leave it". Sigh...)

I definitely recommend these to anyone who has a dog with dressings that need to be kept clean and dry!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

That looks great! I'm glad to see her enjoying time laying in the grass.

I'm curious about the Sleepypod harness. Do you use it when walking her, in addition to securing her in the car?


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

I just can't get over how cute Ari is! Cast and all...

Get well soon Ari!!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Lori G said:


> That looks great! I'm glad to see her enjoying time laying in the grass.
> 
> I'm curious about the Sleepypod harness. Do you use it when walking her, in addition to securing her in the car?


I don't usually use it for walking her because I want to keep it in good condition so that it is as safe as possible in the car. Ari has that red Ruffwear harness (which she was wearing in the first pictures in this thread) that I prefer for when I run with her or we use a flat collar for walks on the sidewalk.

I have been using the Sleepypod to secure her into the stroller, though, and she is often not wearing a flat collar nowadays because it interferes with her cloud collar, so in that photo I was using the Sleepypod to walk her. She can barely do any walking anyway so I don't mind.

You can see the way she's secured into the stroller in the photo below. Basically, I threaded a slip lead (any rope would have worked, but I just happened to have this laying around) through the back of the stroller to create a short loop. Then I use a spare collar threaded through the Sleepypod's seatbelt loops to join the slip lead to Ari. It took some adjusting to get the length right so that she could sit up and lay down without falling out, but now I can just quickly buckle her in with the collar and be sure she won't fall out.

There are 2 main advantages to using the Sleepypod harness for this rather than the Ruffwear. 1, The way the sleepypod is designed, the harness snugs back gently across her entire chest if she pulls forward rather than putting pressure on a smaller point (which is why it's good as a car harness) and 2, the Sleepypod slides over both of her arms without having to bend them much, whereas the Ruffwear requires me to pull her right arm through the harness after her head is already in—which is nearly impossible with a huge cast. So we probably won't use the Ruffwear much until she's healed, sadly.









*eta: Design-wise, the Sleepypod Clickit Sport (which is the harness Ari has) is less for crazy poodle activities and more focused on car safety, although it works for quick jaunts. Imo you're better served by getting a specialized harness for crazy poodle zoomies like the Ruffwear Webmaster, because it has a lighter design that will wear less quickly, allow better flexibility, and wash easier.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! Ari looks very bored with the whole rigmarole of her broken leg in that last picture pic! What an expression on her dear little face! Hahaha! The cast cover looks really great!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Better picture :biggrin:









As you can see, she is spending a lot of time laying in grass...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww so sad am I says Ari! But I guess I'll put up with it all if you say it is for the best mom.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Woohoo! The Petplan check for Ari's surgery is in the mail! 3 business days after submitting the claim.

I will be able to pay my rent this month. :adore: Petplan!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

sophie anne said:


> Woohoo! The Petplan check for Ari's surgery is in the mail! 3 business days after submitting the claim.
> 
> I will be able to pay my rent this month. :adore: Petplan!


That's very impressive of Petplan.....glad I insured Poppy with them too.

Hope you and Ari are relaxing a bit and getting into a new"normal" routine for now.

Her expression is perky and she looks pretty cute with her new cast cover and quite confident in her stroller.

Wishing you both a peaceful and calm week.

Cathy & Poppy


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Ari is adorable and you are taking such good care of her. I hope she is healing well. How long does she need the cast on? Or do they take another X-ray to tell if she needs it on longer?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a heck of a story and sorry you guys are going through it. That said, Ari is a lucky dog in more ways than one.

Rick


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Theo'sMom said:


> Ari is adorable and you are taking such good care of her. I hope she is healing well. How long does she need the cast on? Or do they take another X-ray to tell if she needs it on longer?


She needs the cast for at least 6 weeks, and she is supposed to be on crate rest for at least that long. The surgeon implanted an extra small plate and screws, so he is concerned that she might bend the implants if she doesn't wear a cast till the bone has time to heal. She'll get an x-ray at 6 weeks and that will determine next steps—further surgery, more time in the cast, or, hopefully, no cast and physical therapy/light exercise.

Although... she does not use the leg at all, and I am extremely strict with enforcing the "crate rest" and "two or three 5-minute potty breaks per day" rules so I might see if we can downgrade to a half splint rather than a full plaster cast at her next check, which will be Wednesday October 12.

The full plaster cast is so, so SO heavy and awkward—it tends to get whacked on things because she waves it around wildly due to the heft—so I think a lighter splint might serve the purpose of stabilizing/protecting the leg better. The original pink splint she had would be my ideal design... much, much lighter but still wrapped securely for protection, and removable without power tools to air out her skin for maybe a couple closely-supervised hours per week. Frankly, I think she'd be fine with one of those velcro splints that I could put on only when she is moving around (which is what Sophie had way back in the day 14 years ago) but I don't know if I could talk the surgeon into that.

Her surgeon is certainly not used to dealing with meticulous owners, so I understand why he wants to wrap her leg to withstand the apocalypse (aka 2 weeks of neglect between cast changes and wavering resolve re: crate rest) but in Ari's case I think that's a bit overkill.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari is off her pain meds except for a low dose of carprofen (which I might wean her off by tomorrow night depending on how she continues to act)!!! She is feeling quite good, but is getting very frustrated that she can't chase the squirrels we pass on her stroller rides. The vet gave us some trazodone (an anti-depressant/anti-anxiety/sedative med) to combat this, but when I give it to her it gives her bad breath and sad-looking eyes for the 8 or so hours it takes to wear off so I try to avoid it unless I know she is going to be very stressed (really, overexcited) by something.

Today she played gently with her friend Rosie, who is also a "rock hound" (she belongs to another grad student in my department). Ari did a good job bouncing around a little but keeping off her leg, and then took a long nap afterwards. I hope this falls within the bounds of "crate rest"—her vet tech seemed to think gentle play if she is not using the leg is ok when I called to ask. I am trying to balance Ari's need to get out and about a bit while also keeping her leg safe. :afraid:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope her progress continues to be uneventful and that she has more opportunities to have some gentle play time.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is so cute with her little friend, and it sounds like she is doing very well. Of course she is doing well, she has a GREAT Mom!

VQ


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Quick Ari update:

She had a cast change last Wednesday and the vet said the incision looked good. 3.5 more weeks in the cast, then she will have x-rays to determine next steps.

She has been very good about staying off the leg, and we have been doing a lot of training together through an online training class I am taking for obedience. The mental work is keeping her sane.

Here are some recent pictures from a walk we went on, of Ari surveying the kingdom from our porch, and of Ari napping on my bed while I study for midterms.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad things are going well, but what a long haul. She will feel as though the leg is floating away when the cast finally comes off.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update. It sure looks like Ari is still getting a lot of outdoor time despite the leg. It must be terribly trying for you both but soon let's hope this is all in the past.


----------



## TerriRa (Oct 9, 2016)

Great to see that she's getting a tiny bit of "play", even if it's mostly mental. And love the updates - hope she continues to progress to a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Poo Ari - I often worry that Nj will break a leg the way she jumps off the cliff - I am glad that I got pet insurance for her too. Hope Ari is healing well!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is looking very well and cute, as usual !

Glad to hear her recovery is going so smoothly. 

I am glad I got insurance for Poppy a few months ago....just in case.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet Ari, so glad her recovery is going so well!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wonderful news on our dear Ari. I love your view, house/porch, and bed cover! Good luck studying (although I'm sure you don't need it


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Super late reply to this post, but now that we're coming up on a year after the injury, I figured I'd let you all know that Ari is 100% back to her old self. She had several months of physical therapy, so the whole recovery process from the leg took from late September 2016-March 2017 before she was cleared for full activity.

Check out this crazy speeding bullet dog, though!









and here are some pictures of her living a happy, normal life since March: :amen:








homework-eating








Beach frolicking








ocean-wading








loose-leash walking








regal posing








log balancing










Since I never thanked you all for your support and encouragement, here it is!
THANK YOU!!!

Love you all. Grad school is crazy but going well. We are so lucky to have you rooting for us.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Lovely to hear from you and beautiful Ari! Glad she has recovered so well - love the photos! Cheeky girl eating the homework


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for this wonderful update! I'm so glad you and Ari are doing well. Wow, she has grown into a beauty. Take care


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

It's so nice to hear an Ari update. Yay for full recovery. I can look at pics of ari for days.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a wonderful update. I am glad grad school is going well and that Ari is trying to help even if it means a little homework reconstruction.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Ari looks great, and in fine form. Thanks so much for the update. But, 

did the dog REALLY eat your homework?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to see her so well, and so active - thanks for the update.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for this wonderful update! Is Ari still trying to convince you to buy her a kitty cat? LOL


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for your post. I am glad she is back to normal. It is definitely a good reason to have pet insurance. You never know what can happen.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicofreako said:


> Thanks for this wonderful update! Is Ari still trying to convince you to buy her a kitty cat? LOL


Totally! But now we are living in a new apartment with a sweet little dog right downstairs who is her new best friend, so having a fun neighbor-dog takes the edge off for her a little bit!


----------

